# LAMINATE OR PROTECTIVE COATING SPRAY?



## S.T.P. (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi, im looking to hang one of my photos in my livingroom and am wondering what would be best. 

The print is A2 size and mounted on 3mm foamex, the question is, for protection, is lamination best or Ive heard some people use a u/v resistant clear acrylic spray or is it fine to just have the print hang on the wall with no protection/ 

let me know your thoughts on what you would all do


----------



## skieur (Jun 25, 2007)

The problem with laminating is that any that I have seen have been highly reflective and that is a problem for hanging prints.

skieur


----------

